# Stolen from FB - a riddle/challenge!!



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

The Great Giraffe Game!

The deal is I give you a riddle. If you get it right, you get to keep your profile pic. You get it wrong and you change your avatar or signature to a Giraffe for the next 3 days. MESSAGE ME ONLY SO YOU DONT GIVE OUT THE ANSWER. Here is the riddle: 3:00 am, the doorbell rings and you wake up. Unexpected visitors, It's your parents and they are there for breakfast. You have strawberry jam, honey, wine, bread and cheese. What is the first thing you open? Remember... message me only. If you get it right I'll post your name here. If you get it wrong change your profile pic - or put a giraffe in your signature!

Please don't play if you don't intend on doing it! And remember - PM me ONLY - don't give away the answer on here!

Good luck!

I will post your username on the thread if you get it right 

*SCORES SO FAR:*

HALL OF SHAME :hand:

Loubyfrog
lilythepink
BeauNoir
McKenzie
Lostbear
Mese
CaliDog
Lauren5159
Buffie
something ridiculous
Firedog
piggybaker
pogo
Wyrekin
Moggiemum
MCWillow
cravensmum
PawsOnMe
Golden6
broccoli
cinnamontoast
Aurelie
lymorelynn
Valanita
Jonescat
Chillicat
LouiseH
5headh
LinznMilly
emmaviolet
Kittypig
bobbie
SpotOn
RockRomantic
CharlieChaplin
Twiggs
Flamingoes
Goblin
c4tz4m8tz
ellsbells0123
Jiskefet
Chillminx
Psygon
redroses2106
ljs85
muffin789
Azriel391
oggers86
Satori
Sharonchilds
davidc
cava14 una
dandogman
Wiz201
Summersky
sailor
totallypets
SusieRainbow
Lexiedhb
ladydog
MoochH
rose

*64 members!!*

HALL OF FAME :thumbup:

CRL
SarahBee
BlueBeagle
Hanwombat
Canine K9
Metame 
xgemma86x
MissShelley
LolaBoo
MrMagik
dougal22
jess91
HappyWag
spid
delca1
Donut76
sharon_gurney
Animallover26
Fleur
MLB
Nitas mum
shetlandlover
noushka05
gerbilmummy
moggie14
Laurac
munchkinpie
robedha
Changes
Jduh
Mirx3
Freddie and Frank
Jazmine

*32 Members!!!*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Gerbilmummy & lilythepink..... get googling them giraffes ladies :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Loubyfrog, BeauNoir & McKenzie.......... oh dear :hand:



WELL DONE CRL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I have kept up my side of the bargain.

How could you do this to me Tigerneko? The Noir Hound crew must stand by one another!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Just posting to see if my avatars loaded and I'm a giraffe seen as I'm crap at puzzles 

ETA....Yep,I'm now a giraffe


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Here comes another giraffe


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

No computer so I will have to say in big letter

IM A GIRAFE


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

BeauNoir said:


> I have kept up my side of the bargain.
> 
> How could you do this to me Tigerneko? The Noir Hound crew must stand by one another!


LOL :devil: :devil:

Amber says she is sorry for her naughty mummys silly antics and hopes her and the Noir Hound crew can still be friends


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Another giraffe has arrived!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

HALL OF SHAME:

Lostbear
Mese
CaliDog
Lauren5159
Buffie
something ridiculous
Firedog
piggybaker
pogo
Wyrekin

:hand: :hand: :hand: :hand: :hand:

HALL OF FAME:

CRL
SarahBee 
BlueBeagle 
Hanwombat 
Canine K9

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Its getting crowded in here


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

What noise do giraffes make? I was going to go with moo but decided that wasn't right...


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Wyrekin said:


> What noise do giraffes make? I was going to go with moo but decided that wasn't right...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

another giraffe here :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wyrekin said:


> What noise do giraffes make? I was going to go with moo but decided that wasn't right...


I think it's a cross between a horse and a duck with a bit of pig and chicken thrown in..... or something like that


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I think it's a cross between a horse and a duck with a bit of pig and chicken thrown in..... or something like that


I wouldn't even know where to start with that description! Hope my neighbour can't hear me trying! :lol:


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> LOL :devil: :devil:
> 
> Amber says she is sorry for her naughty mummys silly antics and hopes her and the Noir Hound crew can still be friends


Amber and honorary hound Sadie are always welcome at the BeauNoir household, now with added giraffes.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

pogo said:


> another giraffe here :lol:


We are twin giraffes!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I've messaged you


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

BeauNoir said:


> We are twin giraffes!


haha so we are


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wyrekin said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start with that description! Hope my neighbour can't hear me trying! :lol:


OK the next person to get the riddle wrong has to post a video of themselves on here making that noise PMSL :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh dear another giraffe here, just got to work out how to put a giraffe on now!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done metame & xgemma86x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Well done metame & xgemma86x :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thankyou :blush:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

There are going to be more giraffes here than in the Serengeti.

(Still, better giraffes than riff-raffs)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I love giraffes so can someone tell me how to steal a giraffe picture of photo bucket and put it into my own pictures so I can join the hall of shame.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe the people who got it right should get a picture of a giraffe wearing a crown.  Then you can show off how clever you are.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Annnnnd, I'm giraffe-ified


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> OK the next person to get the riddle wrong has to post a video of themselves on here making that noise PMSL :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


Hahaha I'd love to see that! :lol: :lol:

I quite like being a giraffe.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Firedog said:


> I love giraffes so can someone tell me how to steal a giraffe picture of photo bucket and put it into my own pictures so I can join the hall of shame.


With my Mac I googled giraffes on google images, picked one, left clicked and then clicked 'add image to iPhoto library', then you can just upload using the usual method. Don't know if all computers are the same, though.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Okay, so ice taken my giraffe off my sig, as it was huge... And put baby giraffe as my profile pic instead


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I hate to inject a serious note, but re: the noise- I believe that giraffes are one of the few silent animals on the planet (course I could be wrong, and would love to hear their cat/dog/lion/cow/chicken/hippotamus/wolverine cry)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to LolaBoo and MissShelley :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh dear to Moggiemum and MCWillow :hand: :hand:


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, so ice taken my giraffe off my sig, as it was huge... And put baby giraffe as my profile pic instead


Hey Giraffe twins!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

BeauNoir said:


> Maybe the people who got it right should get a picture of a giraffe wearing a crown.  Then you can show off how clever you are.


oooooh I think that's a super idea!!!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

lostbear said:


> I hate to inject a serious note, but re: the noise- I believe that giraffes are one of the few silent animals on the planet (course I could be wrong, and would love to hear their cat/dog/lion/cow/chicken/hippotamus/wolverine cry)


I really wish they went moo.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wyrekin said:


> I really wish they went moo.


Mmmm - I think I'd like to hear them yodel. Or screech.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> OK the next person to get the riddle wrong has to post a video of themselves on here making that noise PMSL :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


please not me please, dont have a camcorder anyway
couldnt find a giraffe:blush:
ps you have to click on pic


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Mmmm - I think I'd like to hear them yodel. Or screech.


A yodelling giraffe would be awesome :w00t:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Mmmm - I think I'd like to hear them yodel. Or screech.


I always imagined them making a similar noise to a donkey  No idea why... It's just what I imagined


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> please not me please, dont have a camcorder anyway
> couldnt find a giraffe:blush:
> ps you have to click on pic


:lol: :lol: :lol: close enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

WELL DONE to MrMagik and dougal22!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Woohoo! I am not a giraffe, which is lucky as middle monster is scared of giraffes and their incredibly long, blue tongues :blush:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I am hoping I now have a signature.


Obviously hasn't worked.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi fellow long necks


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi fellow long necks


Moo.

Message too short.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Signature hasn't worked so managed to change my avatar.

Just had to go upstairs and assemble my cuddly toy giraffes and take a group photo.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Signature hasn't worked so managed to change my avatar.
> 
> Just had to go upstairs and assemble my cuddly toy giraffes and take a group photo.


I think you win on most original picture.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Signature hasn't worked so managed to change my avatar.
> 
> Just had to go upstairs and assemble my cuddly toy giraffes and take a group photo.


ha ha i just clicked on your avatar thinking i could make it bigger to see your lovely giraffe's and it took me to your visitor page ,,,doh not the brigthest star in the sky tonite hence im a long neck too
my giraffe hasnt even got a long neck  it has got a long tongue though
can you do a prize for the best giraffe pic ?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> OK the next person to get the riddle wrong has to post a video of themselves on here making that noise PMSL :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


Im soooooo glad ive already failed , lol


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> ha ha i just clicked on your avatar thinking i could make it bigger to see your lovely giraffe's and it took me to your visitor page ,,,doh not the brigthest star in the sky tonite hence im a long neck too
> my giraffe hasnt even got a long neck  it has got a long tongue though
> can you do a prize for the best giraffe pic ?


If you want it bigger, here it is.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I decided to go for a nice cuddly Giraffe.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww,you really do love giraffe's firedog


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to jess91, HappyWag and spid :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

oh dear to Cravensmum and PawsOnMe   :hand:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> WELL DONE to LolaBoo and MissShelley :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh dear to Moggiemum and MCWillow :hand: :hand:


now where has willow tippy toes off too , she has got very long legs you know, im sure i wasnt the next person to fail, so you can all wind your long necks in cos im [email protected] at impersonnations and anyway i havent got a camcorder, Willow.......................


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not a giraffe :thumbup:


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you  I love riddles.
My daughter is a giraffe though


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm a giraffe! 

Will now see if sig has worked!


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Obviously not!!! Will try again!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Uh oh broccoli.... get yourself on a Giraffe hunt :lol: :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol this is confusing me.. I`m used to recognizing you all by avatars... all I see now is giraffes :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Lol this is confusing me.. I`m used to recognizing you all by avatars... all I see now is giraffes :lol:


PF members have all gone, they've been replaced by a herd of giraffes


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

another here..........


----------



## Golden6 (Mar 2, 2013)

Went for the avatar instead!!!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> PF members have all gone, they've been replaced by a herd of giraffes


Moo MooMooMoomoo


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Joining the herd


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not a giraffe - hoorah.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Woohoo! Got it right


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wyrekin said:


> A yodelling giraffe would be awesome :w00t:


I think so - imagine the resonance of sound along that long, long neck . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Woohoo! Got it right


Swot! -----------------------------:wink:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

vid s a bit boring but here goes

[youtube_browser]rUeIwROVrPg[/youtube_browser]

sounds a bit like my cat when he s moaning about something


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh dear to cinnamontoast, Aurelie, lymorelynn and valanita :hand: :hand:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I like giraffes


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Illogical riddle!  Not sure I can upload pics on an iPad to change my avatar, will try! Nope, can't do it


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh bum


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Oh dear to cinnamontoast, Aurelie, lymorelynn and valanita :hand: :hand:


Am I changing to a giraffe then, on my siggy? I wont do avatar took me too long to get that there.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Oh bum


LMFAO I LOVE your giraffe! That's hilarious  

.....oh deary me to......... Jonescat and Chillicat


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Am I changing to a giraffe then, on my siggy? I wont do avatar took me too long to get that there.


No -please don't change your avatar - I covet it every time I see it.:w00t:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> Oh bum


you are class


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> vid s a bit boring but here goes
> 
> [youtube_browser]rUeIwROVrPg[/youtube_browser]
> 
> sounds a bit like my cat when he s moaning about something


That is so cute - I'm glad to be proven wrong.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Help really really don't know how to get a giraffe picture on to my page and since I failed in the riddle I need one 

Done it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Am I changing to a giraffe then, on my siggy? I wont do avatar took me too long to get that there.


noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting my test results


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this why I'm seeing giraffe pics all over fb now? :-D


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Possibly......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

la468 said:


> Is this why I'm seeing giraffe pics all over fb now? :-D


Yep lol, half of my friends list are giraffes now! I feel like i'm on safari :lol:

Well done to delca1........ oh dear to LouiseH  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Yep lol, half of my friends list are giraffes now! I feel like i'm on safari :lol:
> 
> Well done to delca1........ oh dear to LouiseH  :lol:


Lol at first I thought it was coincidence that a lot of people had suddenly changed their pics to a giraffe on Facebook..... until I saw this thread.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't get the link to my pc from PB to work, so have to do it this way...


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

The results are in............:huh:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

havent worked out sigs -( how do you attach stuff??? it tells me my top photo is also my sig - but didnt show the girraffe )

so this'll have to do


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm loving that I'm looking at other threads and the majority of avatars are giraffes :thumbup:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Phew, so glad with the result, would have taken days for me to change my avatar


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> I'm loving that I'm looking at other threads and the majority of avatars are giraffes :thumbup:


yeah that's tickling me too


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah that's tickling me too


Anyone who hasn't seen the thread will be like WTF

...we should tell them we've formed a new religion


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm gonna have another try to get mine to stick. Ruddy pc.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

delca1 said:


> Phew, so glad with the result, would have taken days for me to change my avatar


yeh yeah..just rub it in why dont ya,
actually i thought winners had to change theirs to the pic of giraffe with a crown on that tigerneko pasted up....tigernecko


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

still can't get it to work....

Wow! It did.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i don't change my avatar, i've been grouchy smurf for 4 years and will be him forever :yesnod:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> yeh yeah..just rub it in why dont ya,
> actually i thought winners had to change theirs to the pic of giraffe with a crown on that tigerneko pasted up....tigernecko


They don't have to but they can if they want  I have 

WELL DONE to Donut76


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

metame said:


> i don't change my avatar, i've been grouchy smurf for 4 years and will be him forever :yesnod:


did you win? hats off to the winners eh ,...it was a tricky one that


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Can I just say as well.... THANK YOU to everyone who has changed their pics/signatures, I didn't think anyone would actually do it so it's great to see everyone being such good sports 

It's been way more popular than I thought, I didn't even think it'd get any replies :lol: :lol: it's such a good laugh :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> did you win? hats off to the winners eh ,...it was a tricky one that


yeah i won, i would have changed it if i'd have lost


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, of course we all did it, us losers that is. We are a team & we played the game properly.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

metame said:


> yeah i won, i would have changed it if i'd have lost


You could have put one in your sig instead if you didn't wanna change grouchy! He is like a part of you, he can't go anywhere  but since you got it right then he's got a reprieve anyway


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

metame said:


> i don't change my avatar, i've been grouchy smurf for 4 years and will be him forever :yesnod:





metame said:


> yeah i won, i would have changed it if i'd have lost





Tigerneko said:


> You could have put one in your sig instead if you didn't wanna change grouchy! He is like a part of you, he can't go anywhere  but since you got it right then he's got a reprieve anyway


I changed my siggy. No way was I gonna change my avatar.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That poor little Kingfisher must be so very tired now too.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Valanita said:


> That poor little Kingfisher must be so very tired now too.


He must be thinking "flippin heck how much further is it????" :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bugger it changed my avatar


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Bugger it changed my avatar


TWINS :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> TWINS :thumbup: :thumbup:


Clever giraffes forever!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

If you lot want some animated avatars or just for something else, this site is brilliant.
Animal Animations


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Valanita said:


> If you lot want some animated avatars or just for something else, this site is brilliant.
> Animal Animations


That lot just made my eyes go funny and I feel a little sick now.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Firedog said:


> That lot just made my eyes go funny and I feel a little sick now.


I'm sorry, you must be sensitive to flashing lights.
Or try a different page, there are quite a few.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Valanita said:


> I'm sorry, you must be sensitive to flashing lights.


It could be the glass of vodka I've just started drinking.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Bugger it changed my avatar


who are you ...oh sorry k9

it is getting very hard to recognise people noe


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Firedog said:


> It could be the glass of vodka I've just started drinking.


No, not that. Vodka doesn't do that, you don't notice you are drinking it til you go outside in the fresh air.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Valanita said:


> No, not that. Vodka doesn't do that, you don't notice you are drinking it til you go outside in the fresh air.


last time i did that i went kaput on the floor


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Valanita said:


> If you lot want some animated avatars or just for something else, this site is brilliant.
> Animal Animations


I like these I might have a change when on pc
Thanks


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Night, night folks, I'm off to bed.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Night, night folks, I'm off to bed.


sleep well!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

nite nite val but those lovely little wings to bed to fly another day


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

night guys -x-


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

nite nite metame


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep think i'm gonna get off to bed in a minute! I can feel my eyes going 

Night everyone, it's been fun


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

do you take your crown off to sleep?

thanks for all the fun


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

just posting to see if i have done this right, also I have had a brainwave, I think i have the answer. am I aloud to try again?

Edit: I did it!!!!!!  (does a dance of victory)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

gerbilmummy said:


> just posting to see if i have done this right, also I have had a brainwave, I think i have the answer. am I aloud to try again?
> 
> Edit: oh bother, what did i do wrong? Can someone help me with the photo thing please?


Go on then  give it another go! I told everyone else the answer in my reply but I forgot on yours   so i'll give you another go :thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Haha look at the giraffes, what a great idea!!

Is it too late to answer the question? :huh:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Haha look at the giraffes, what a great idea!!
> 
> Is it too late to answer the question? :huh:


Nope, it's never too late 

PM me with your guess :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to sharon_gurney 

Oh deary me to LinznMilly & emmaviolet :hand:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I was on the right lines 

I'm googling giraffe images, but not having much luck so far.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh darn it, I'm a giraffe now!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to Animallover26 :thumbup:

Uh-oh to Kittypig :hand:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to Fleur :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: i like my new pic :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A lovely PM from Tigerneko



> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> Well done you
> 
> You are definitely not a giraffe


I'm not as silly as my teenagers try to make out


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I got it right


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: i like my new pic :lol:


I quite like mine, it's a nice change and I always have loved giraffes!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Woohoo!! Done it 

I like my new avatar, but out of curiosity, how long do we have to keep them on for?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Woohoo!! Done it
> 
> I like my new avatar, but out of curiosity, how long do we have to keep them on for?


It says 3 days on the thingy but as long as you want really, since people were good enough to change them in the first place then I don't mind


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)




----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm going to keep mine until I can be bothered to change it to something else, so it will probably be there for some time


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't like my giraffe pic ....you are all better gaffes than me,gonna change it for another one.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be returning Claude to his rightful place later on


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Thats better.

Auriele...Think you win the bestest giraffe comp.:001_tt1:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Wow! 

So many giraffes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: Aurelie yours is brilliant :lol:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Not having a Giraffe makes me feel left out on here now! 

I really should get out more :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

BlueBeagle said:


> Not having a Giraffe makes me feel left out on here now!
> 
> I really should get out more :lol:


Maybe we should have our own 'we got it right' animal - any suggestions?


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Maybe we should have our own 'we got it right' animal - any suggestions?


A Tapir? Or a ... and my mind goes blank 

I seem to be the only non giraffe on my face book and on here now too! Tigerneko has a giraffe with a crown but I am not keen on giraffes due to middle monsters hysteria whenever we see one


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

BlueBeagle said:


> A Tapir? Or a ... and my mind goes blank
> 
> I seem to be the only non giraffe on my face book and on here now too! Tigerneko has a giraffe with a crown but I am not keen on giraffes due to middle monsters hysteria whenever we see one


I love Tapirs


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I love Tapirs


So do I! Especially little stripy baby ones!
[URL=http://s1157.photobucket.com/user/petarup1/media/untitled_zps03f06ea9.png.html]


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

BlueBeagle said:


> So do I! Especially little stripy baby one!
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=tapirs&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4SUNC_enGB392CN393&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2fdsUpD_B9OshQeExYHIDw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=589#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=m8lH76dzflsEDM%3A%3BLkiQ9wTFwAR7fM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252F3.bp.blogspot.com%252F-dHzyDkvZ2UM%252FUVUZgKWK93I%252FAAAAAAAACOU%252FMUyWKmPb-SM%252Fs1600%252FTapir%252B3.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwildlife-photographs.blogspot.com%252F2013%252F03%252FTapir-Animal.html%3B620%3B400


Babies are super cute




and the black and white ones are gorgeous


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

the link not working!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I got it wrong on FB yesterday morning so should I change to a giraffe on here too or cheat and message the correct answer!??!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I got it wrong on FB yesterday morning so should I change to a giraffe on here too or cheat and message the correct answer!??!


Join the giraffe club!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

heheh I like the idea of a winning animal!

I think we should all be lions 

WELL DONE to MLB, Shetlandlover, Nitas mum and noushka05!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh dear to SpotOn and bobbie :hand: :hand:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> the link not working!


What link are you looking at?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Woohoo I get to keep my own picture!:wink:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Pretty sure I know the answer but as I cant post a giraffe I probably shouldnt play!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Bah humbug......


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to gerbilmummy (2nd time lucky ) and moggie14 :thumbup:

Oh dear to Rockromantic, CharlieChaplin, Twiggs and Flamingoes :hand: :hand:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally added my pic haha


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Noooooooo!! Im wrong!! and I can only post pics that a techno savvy friend put on my pooter (none of which are giraffe!)


Ah well, where there's a will! spot the giraffe!!!:w00t:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Noooooooo!! Im wrong!! and I can only post pics that a techno savvy friend put on my pooter (none of which are giraffe!)
> 
> Ah well, where there's a will! spot the giraffe!!!:w00t:


I hope you're keeping her in a suitably sized cage and giving her the right amount of exercise..... and is she from health tested parents????

and a big 'OH DEARY ME' goes to:
Goblin
c4tz4m8tz
ellsbells0123
Jiskefet
:hand: :hand: :lol:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got it wrong  :wink:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> Anxiously awaiting my test results


I see you failed, then.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Babies are super cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHMIGOD! I didn't know you could get black and white ones!

How very Mary Quant!


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

*sigh* :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> I hope you're keeping her in a suitably sized cage and giving her the right amount of exercise..... and is she from health tested parents????
> 
> and a big 'OH DEARY ME' goes to:
> Goblin
> ...


Does a giraffe need a wheel in it's cage? Or are they climbers? I know so little (*hangs head in shame*)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This thread is GREAT! Thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*stamps foot ..... I want a giraffe*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> *sigh* :lol:


LOVE your giraffe!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> *sigh* :lol:


OMG I LOVE your pink giraffe :thumbup:



lostbear said:


> Does a giraffe need a wheel in it's cage? Or are they climbers? I know so little (*hangs head in shame*)


I think they are definitely climbers, it's very rarely seen in the wild by humans but they often like to climb the trees which they eat from


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Good thread.
I'm not gonna lie,my OH got it right I got it wrong.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Had to go and catch a giraffe, too....
Thought I was so clever, but obviously not clever enough.

That's what you get if they wake you at 3am.....

Anyway, if MY parents came for breakfast, it would have to be a picnic at the Rainbow Bridge, while hugging all my spirit cats.....
Mum and dad already collected _their_ pets at the Bridge some time ago.....

Wonder what they will make of me bringing a pet giraffe along...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done to Lilylass & Mr Gizmo.... or Mr Gizmos' OH to be precise :lol: :lol: 

Lilylass you can always pinch mine, he's a giraffe wearing a crown for all the winners


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I don't like my giraffe pic ....you are all better gaffes than me,gonna change it for another one.


Noooo - yours is great! Muppet giraffe - ticks all the right boxes>


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I had to have a pink one didn't I :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Had to go and catch a giraffe, too....
> Thought I was so clever, but obviously not clever enough.
> 
> That's what you get if they wake you at 3am.....
> ...


Hey we caught the same giraffe!!!  I already said I'm having an identity crisis now anyway!!!

This should be a weekly quiz with a different animal or something!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> This should be a weekly quiz with a different animal or something!


ive got the perfect riddle for next time

First think of the person who lives in disguise, 
who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies. 
Next tell me what's always the last thing to mend, 
the middle of the middle and end of the end? 
Finally give me the sound often heard 
during the search for a hard-to-find word. 
Now string them together, and answer me this, 
what creature would you be unwilling to kiss?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CRL said:


> ive got the perfect riddle for next time
> 
> First think of the person who lives in disguise,
> who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies.
> ...


oooooh I have no idea.............. but i'm gonna say a spider cos I would not like to kiss one of those


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> oooooh I have no idea.............. but i'm gonna say a spider cos I would not like to kiss one of those


your meant to pm the answer


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CRL said:


> your meant to pm the answer


Sorry    didn't realise we were starting another


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

CRL said:


> ive got the perfect riddle for next time
> 
> First think of the person who lives in disguise,
> who deals in secrets and tells naught but lies.
> ...


Harry Potter?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awwww OH DEAR to Psygon Never mind  

but

WELL DONE to Laurac!! Sorry I put you as an 'oh dear' for a minute there, had to edit my post


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> oooooh I have no idea.............. but i'm gonna say a spider cos I would not like to kiss one of those


hope its not a giraffe, have you seen the length of their tongues? What if they tried to french kiss you??:scared:


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

awhh I thought I was being a smarty pants


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> awwww OH DEAR to Psygon Never mind
> 
> but
> 
> WELL DONE to Laurac!! Sorry I put you as an 'oh dear' for a minute there, had to edit my post


Not a problem - am sure that isn't the first time I have elicited an oh dear - or something similar!

This is a really good idea - all the giraffes look fantastic.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rats


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

ljs85 said:


> Rats


Nope, giraffes!!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh dear to muffin789 and Azriel391 :hand: :hand:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Hey we caught the same giraffe!!!  I already said I'm having an identity crisis now anyway!!!


Don't worry, I caught my own giraffe......


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Grrr! Oh well...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

WELL DONE to munchkinpie


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I still think its flawed


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharlieChaplin said:


> I still think its flawed


Only cos you got it wrong


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Only cos you got it wrong


But my logic works!!! O well giraffes are cute


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Oh dear to muffin789 and Azriel391 :hand: :hand:


Uh oh .... off to try and wk out how to even have an avatar let alone giraffe one which I need ...... and how to save pic from t'internet using a tablet hangs head in shame threefold !!!! Can anyone help


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for putting this thread up Tigerneko. This is the most fun I have had on here in ages.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I did this on FB and got it wrong, so my profile pic is now a giraffe lol... I do have to say though, that I don't agree with the answer


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Moo?........


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i was thinkin half well likely more than half off all members will be giraffes soon, even new people and it will go on forever and ever but actually we must remember the date we first became giraffe as its only a week from then:huh: whereas there are new giraffes being born every minute of the day , poor tigerneko yous must be tired giving birth to all these beautiful giraffes so i ve fed you must green rep for energy


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

oopps.. nothing to see here


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lozzibear said:


> I did this on FB and got it wrong, so my profile pic is now a giraffe lol... I do have to say though, that I don't agree with the answer


Must admit although I got it right first time - the way it's worded the answer is questionable


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Sssshhhh  No one can tell you if you are wrong or right because then everyone else will know whether to guess or not to guess that answer


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Must admit although I got it right first time - the way it's worded the answer is questionable


Yep, that is what I thought too  There is a... word... that lead me to believe that it couldn't be that answer because of how it is worded... I am trying to be cryptic but not doing so well


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Sssshhhh  No one can tell you if you are wrong or right because then everyone else will know whether to guess or not to guess that answer


oops my bad edited previous post, but now uve quoted it so... oops


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Yep, that is what I thought too  There is a... word... that lead me to believe that it couldn't be that answer because of how it is worded... I am trying to be cryptic but not doing so well


I thought of the right answer and then thought that the way it's worded it wouldn't be that so went with the second thing :nonod:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

porps said:


> oops my bad edited previous post, but now uve quoted it so... oops


Oops lol, I've edited my post


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

pogo said:


> I thought of the right answer and then thought that the way it's worded it wouldn't be that so went with the second thing :nonod:


Yeah lol... I didn't even think of it because of the way it is worded... I was fuming when I heard the answer  and now I have had to swap my gorgeous photo of Arrow for a ruddy giraffe


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Yeah lol... I didn't even think of it because of the way it is worded... I was fuming when I heard the answer  and now I have had to swap my gorgeous photo of Arrow for a ruddy giraffe


haha it's the first thing i thought of, then thought nah doesn't sound right


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> i was thinkin half well likely more than half off all members will be giraffes soon, even new people and it will go on forever and ever but actually we must remember the date we first became giraffe as its only a week from then:huh: whereas there are new giraffes being born every minute of the day , poor tigerneko yous must be tired giving birth to all these beautiful giraffes so i ve fed you must green rep for energy


LOL yep it has been more popular than I thought, my PM box has smoke coming off it :lol:

And if you read it, it IS worded right for the answer, I suppose it just depends how you read it but I saw it easily and I NEVER get these riddles right!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Only just found this thread....Pm'd my answer, cant wait to see if I'm shamed or famed!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Oops lol, I've edited my post


it's not like i was right anyway


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just waiting to see whether I go up in the hall of shame or fame.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Just waiting to see whether I go up in the hall of shame or fame.


^^^^^ me too 

NOOOOOOO i've just read it again and realised i've got it wrong....doh...must take my time and read the question...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

F&F i'll give you that one, Jazmine i'll also give it to you too as you PM'd again 

SO.... that means... WELL DONE to:

Changes
Jduh
Mirx3
Freddie and Frank
Jazmine

but OH DEAR to:


Sharonchilds
davidc
cava14 una
dandogman
Wiz201
Summersky
sailor
totallypets
SusieRainbow
Lexiedhb
ladydog
MoochH
rose


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Just waiting to see whether I go up in the hall of shame or fame.


Oh the shame!


----------

